# Rifle bore damage



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone ever experience a rifle with damage inside bore? 

Long story short, bought rifle NEW in 2-15. Just got around to shooting it at the range last week. Accuracy was so/so but i didnt think much of it since I wasnt even trying,was windy, also had a cough so breathing sucked, eyes watery ect.

Get around to cleaning it today and ran the boresnake through it and noticed this. Ran is again to make sure it wasnt a hair or obstruction or anything like that. Rifle has 100 or so rounds through it. Whatcha yall think?

Email and pics have been send to manufacture so No names.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Not that it makes any difference, but caliber? AR or bolt-action gun?


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

hog_down said:


> Not that it makes any difference, but caliber? AR or bolt-action gun?


300 blk, 8.5" AR upper.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Have a gunsmith run a borescope up to it and see what it is


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Basically it looks like a imperfection in barrel steel - should not have left manufacturers shop when built. They ( manufacturing) should cover under defect. Had my 300 WM warrantied by Remington , similar situation


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

I should've done the (one shot zero) and i wouldn't have noticed lol


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

customer service has replied already.


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't mean to sound stupid, but that isn't the gas port is it?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Yeah*



mlw85547 said:


> I don't mean to sound stupid, but that isn't the gas port is it?


That's what it looks like but a poor job on it.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

mlw85547 said:


> I don't mean to sound stupid, but that isn't the gas port is it?


Looked at my colt, it looks nothing like that.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like a defect in mfg to me. Needs to be checked by a gunsmith. It could be a safety hazard.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone else have pics of their gas ports, im still pretty new to these evil black rifles.


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

I have a 10.5" plgs 300blk barrel at the house I'll look at this evening. should be close enough to what you have for comparisons. 

The picture makes whatever it is look bad, but it's hard to take pictures down the tube. Is it remotely close to where the gas port should be? Either way, get it checked out since you live near the manufacturer; never hurts to do that. 

You said that you might relate this to so/so accuracy at the range. What kind of groups were you getting? to me I would not expect much better than 2-3" groups at 50yrds for that kind of rifle (or pistol), shooting off hand or less than perfect rest, that likely doesnt have a match grade barrel, precision optic, etc...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

jaime1982 said:


> Anyone else have pics of their gas ports, im still pretty new to these evil black rifles.


Pull the gas block off and put a wire through the port and see if it is in the same place?


----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

jaime1982 said:


> I should've done the (one shot zero) and i wouldn't have noticed lol


 Since you were "Not even trying" coughing, had watering eyes and breathing was not up to par, the LAST thing you should have tried was a one shot zero.
But I knew that any way.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

mlw85547 said:


> I have a 10.5" plgs 300blk barrel at the house I'll look at this evening. should be close enough to what you have for comparisons.
> 
> The picture makes whatever it is look bad, but it's hard to take pictures down the tube. Is it remotely close to where the gas port should be? Either way, get it checked out since you live near the manufacturer; never hurts to do that.
> 
> You said that you might relate this to so/so accuracy at the range. What kind of groups were you getting? to me I would not expect much better than 2-3" groups at 50yrds for that kind of rifle (or pistol), shooting off hand or less than perfect rest, that likely doesnt have a match grade barrel, precision optic, etc...


Yes groups were about 2"-3" @ 100yds, dont really shoot ARs alot so i though that was pretty crappy. Perhaps not.



boom! said:


> Pull the gas block off and put a wire through the port and see if it is in the same place?


It looks to be in the same place but my other Ar barrels dont look the same thats why I was concerned.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

jaime1982 said:


> Yes groups were about 2"-3" @ 100yds, dont really shoot ARs alot so i though that was pretty crappy. Perhaps not.
> 
> It looks to be in the same place but my other Ar barrels dont look the same thats why I was concerned.


I'd guess that it chipped when they drilled the port.


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

I'd consider 2-3" @ 100 pretty dang good for the conditions you described. I'd be willing to bet it would be better with a sled and a magnified optic that could replicate each and every sequential shot. 

I have friends that expect more out of their AR's because of all the money they tie up in them, but they top the rifle with a 6 MOA dot reflex and expect to shoot .5" groups. The dang dot covers 6 inches of target so as long as it's printing within that tolerance you've hit what you were aiming at. 

I agree it could be chipped especially if it is chrome lined.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

2-3" groups with a 300blk at 100yds with an 8.5" barrel is pretty good.


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

Here's some pics of my barrel. Unfired and uninstalled. My opinion is you have a fine shooting firearm, hicky in the barrel is the gas port, i'll give you $350, and there ain't nothing to worry about.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

mlw85547 said:


> Here's some pics of my barrel. Unfired and uninstalled. My opinion is you have a fine shooting firearm, hicky in the barrel is the gas port, i'll give you $350, and there ain't nothing to worry about.


Awesome, and thanks for the pic. Makes me feel muxh better. Maybe those short bbl rifles are just like that? My colt and other Ar(5.56 and 16"barrels) dont look like that at all.

Also when i was at the range i had my cheap Caldwell rest and a bag or 2 to help me shoot. I just thought 2-3" at a hundy ydd wasnt that good since i was also sick it was windy and all that junk.


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

Keep in mind that your 5.56 barrels likely have a carbine, mid-length, or rifle gas system. I bet that 300 blk has a pistol gas, and as such will be closer the the chamber and easier to see imperfections. 

The 300 blk supers typically have a poor sectional density and ballistic coefficient with grain weights around 125gr so the inherent accuracy is not the best based on caliber. I have friends that have worked up loads using 168+ gr bullets and they get some decent groups <1.5", but most of those loadings are subsonic and terminal performance may be shotty. I know a lot of guys don't like hunting with subs because the bullets do not perform (i.e. expand or create much wound cavity). I can't speak personally to that experience cause I havent built my 300 blk yet.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Both of my 300's have just a hole and look nothing like your pic. 16" barrels.


----------

